# 2 rivers this week end



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooting MOB on Sat.... Don't pick me up for Sunday either. :nono: either going to the Caps game or watching the Masters....probably the Masters.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shooting MOB on Sat.... Don't pick me up for Sunday either. :nono: either going to the Caps game or watching the Masters....probably the Masters.


HMMMM watch golf or shoot my bow:set1_thinking:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Now it is the Master's...but I'd still have to pick shooting. Can always record the Master's


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> Now it is the Master's...but I'd still have to pick shooting. Can always record the Master's




Watching golf is like watching paint dry.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I use to play about 5-6 years ago. When you actually try it and see just how hard it can really be, you can appreciate how easy they can make it look. 
As for me, I'd rather watch the PGA than NASCAR. Now that is boring. If I want to watch racing I will watch motorcycle racing. AMA or MotoGP, 150-200mph with your knee dragging the ground...oh yeahhhh!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> I use to play about 5-6 years ago. When you actually try it and see just how hard it can really be, you can appreciate how easy they can make it look.
> As for me, I'd rather watch the PGA than NASCAR. Now that is boring. If I want to watch racing I will watch motorcycle racing. AMA or MotoGP, 150-200mph with your knee dragging the ground...oh yeahhhh!


I've played golf, it is fun to play, I just can't watch it.
Nascar is good for what I like to call "NASCAR naps" The sounds of the engines is soothing, I can turn on a race, but rarely see more than a couple of laps before I'm snoozin.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Golf gets much more interesting to watch once you understand the mechanics of golf. When you can watch each player's swing and see what he does different from the other guys, etc, it can be one of the most interesting sports you could ever watch. Just like us as archers. Can you imagine the average person sitting at home watching archery? Yet I was glued to my computer when team overkill was broadcasting live from Vegas.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I definately will be out shooting this weekend though. I can watch the Masters in between shooting. I just need to decide if it will be at Mayberry which is a half hour away, or at 2 Rivers which is an hour and a half. I want to shoot as much as I can before our NC trip, and want to see how much I can improve this summer.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I definately will be out shooting this weekend though. I can watch the Masters in between shooting. I just need to decide if it will be at Mayberry which is a half hour away, or at 2 Rivers which is an hour and a half. I want to shoot as much as I can before our NC trip, and want to see how much I can improve this summer.


2 rivers for 2 reasons.
1. more targets
2. you'll get to shoot a hunter round.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM watch golf or shoot my bow:set1_thinking:


Shoot on Sat and watch golf 

I could be talked into shooting maybe.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shoot on Sat and watch golf
> 
> I could be talked into shooting maybe.....


Now your talkin. Besides DVR was made so you can watch the things you want to watch when ever you get time.

It will do everyone good to get out on a new course instead of shooting the same handful of courses week in, and week out.
I've never shot 2 rivers, but they have been nagging me to come check them out for 2 years now. 

How far are you from 66?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Now your talkin. Besides DVR was made so you can watch the things you want to watch when ever you get time.
> 
> It will do everyone good to get out on a new course instead of shooting the same handful of courses week in, and week out.
> I've never shot 2 rivers, but they have been nagging me to come check them out for 2 years now.
> ...


I can't watch sports on DVR....I always know what happened before hand and it defeats the purpose for me.

New course shmu course....I shot the two courses twice last year not counting the Hill....

about 15 mins or so.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't watch sports on DVR....I always know what happened before hand and it defeats the purpose for me.
> 
> New course shmu course....I shot the two courses twice last year not counting the Hill....
> 
> about 15 mins or so.....


It looks like your only about an hour and 20 minutes from 2 rivers. So your actually closer than I am. But I guess the Toyota travels a bit faster than Adidas do.

You really need to get some wheels lol.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to try to make it. If I can get marks before then. I'll be DVRing the Masters. Best of both worlds. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> It looks like your only about an hour and 20 minutes from 2 rivers. So your actually closer than I am. But I guess the Toyota travels a bit faster than Adidas do.
> 
> You really need to get some wheels lol.


I used to go fishing down there all the time....it usually only took about an hour to get to Front Royal from my place.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

So see ya Sunday???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How did you come to that conclusion? :noidea:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna shoot MOB on Sat...14F/14H start at 10 am. 

Sunday I'm thinkin of heading out to EFA to help with their work party to get ready for Mids. hint...hint...:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> How did you come to that conclusion? :noidea:


Just prodding.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I shot at Two Rivers year before last. It is a nice course, not two difficult. Well worth the trip to shoot there.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

willieM said:


> I shot at Two Rivers year before last. It is a nice course, not two difficult. Well worth the trip to shoot there.


so your saying that we will see you there this Sunday


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> so your saying that we will see you there this Sunday


I'm trying to rally the troops, but most of those guys are too skeered to leave their home range. And Hornet has no ride, but I have half a mind to go pick him up so he doesn't have an excuse


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm trying to rally the troops, but most of those guys are too skeered to leave their home range. And Hornet has no ride, but I have half a mind to go pick him up so he doesn't have an excuse


I'm still debating where I want to shoot. I would like to shoot with you all again, and would rather shoot a full round, but Mayberry is so close and convenient to me.... decisions decisions.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm trying to rally the troops, but most of those guys are too skeered to leave their home range. And Hornet has no ride, but I have half a mind to go pick him up so he doesn't have an excuse


Hornet is not Skeered of the range, he's just skeered of all of the ******** :lol3ut here in the sticks and he knows we will take all of his :spider:snacks.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Hornet is not Skeered of the range, he's just skeered of all of the ******** :lol3ut here in the sticks and he knows we will take all of his :spider:snacks.


lol.. I can see it now.. as Hornet arrives somebody needs to play "duelling banjos"


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I can see it now.. as Hornet arrives somebody needs to play "duelling banjos"


the president of the club does play a banjo, so you could here it:bartstush:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Skeered of *******.... :chortle: I have and do go into places that have of you all wouldn't go into. 

As for my snacks....someone takes my spidey snacks that will be the last thing they take....

I live 10 mins from DC....but that's about as "city" as I get......my dad is from down X Hunters way and my mom is from over Specs way....I don't pay attention to yall "necks" :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Skeered of *******.... :chortle: I have and do go into places that have of you all wouldn't go into.
> 
> As for my snacks....someone takes my spidey snacks that will be the last thing they take....
> 
> I live 10 mins from DC....but that's about as "city" as I get......my dad is from down X Hunters way and my mom is from over Specs way....I don't pay attention to yall "necks" :chortle:



You have to give em that one Terry. He isn't far from red himself. He's probably the only guy who gets in the metro Monday morning who spent the week end on the archery range.
We'll call him a domesticated *******


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shooting MOB on Sat.... Don't pick me up for Sunday either. :nono: either going to the Caps game or watching the Masters....probably the Masters.


MOB Sat here too I think.. need to support Ron's club.. and Sunday is lookin like a work on the boat day.. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> You have to give em that one Terry. He isn't far from red himself. He's probably the only guy who gets in the metro Monday morning who spent the week end on the archery range.
> We'll call him a domesticated *******


I prefer Blackneck


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> MOB Sat here too I think.. need to support Ron's club.. and Sunday is lookin like a work on the boat day.. :wink: :darkbeer:


your just skeered.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> your just skeered.


 No... not skeered... cheap.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> No... not skeered... cheap.. :chortle: :wink:


If your scared just say "BOWGOD I'm skeered" if not quit making excuses. We drive an easy 4 hours every week end to play in your back yard, now man up, and come play with us. A little road trip won't kill ya


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> If your scared just say "BOWGOD I'm skeered" if not quit making excuses. We drive an easy 4 hours every week end to play in your back yard, now man up, and come play with us. A little road trip won't kill ya


I'm a lot of things, but skeered ain't one of em.. :nono: 

I road tripped last weekend.. too close to a city I try to stay away from... but.. only because MD didn't have any shoots.. but, now that the MD season is offishally beginning, I have to pay tribute to those awesome clubs that keep the sport thriving in our puny lil state. 

Sunday I need to get some work done, or I'd be headin up to VNB to school Ultramag.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Personally I think you all just need to :zip: it about all these shoots.. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Personally I think you all just need to :zip: it about all these shoots.. :wink:



Well come on out, I'll clear out the guest room


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

Man do you guys have a shoot every weekend up there. We have like three a year here in the entire state. Chewies rule the roost here.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

bclowman said:


> Man do you guys have a shoot every weekend up there. We have like three a year here in the entire state. Chewies rule the roost here.


Not really where I live, but with in a 2 1/2 hour drive I can find a shoot every week end from April through Sept. 

Needless to say I do a lot of traveling during the summer. Unlike these other guys I'm not afraid to put a few miles on the car


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Personally I think you all just need to :zip: it about all these shoots.. :wink:


Guess I shouldn't post this then, eh?? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Guess I shouldn't post this then, eh?? :noidea: :lol:


I'm not looking, I'm not looking... :nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep...Md and Va shoot some place every weekend....most times more then one location and sometimes both Sat and Sun. 

Md has 42 field rounds this year  I bet that's more then the vast majority of the states have combined for the year :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...Md and Va shoot some place every weekend....most times more then one location and sometimes both Sat and Sun.
> 
> Md has 42 field rounds this year  I bet that's more then the vast majority of the states have combined for the year :doh:


Actually, when I look at the list, it's closer to 60... :mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...Md and Va shoot some place every weekend....most times more then one location and sometimes both Sat and Sun.
> 
> Md has 42 field rounds this year  I bet that's more then the vast majority of the states have combined for the year :doh:


Only thing that sucks about it is now I am limited to where I can move. We were talking about re-locating after the wedding, but ain't no way we are going far from here. If/when we do move it will just be toward Fredrick so we can be closer to the action.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Only thing that sucks about it is now I am limited to where I can move. We were talking about re-locating after the wedding, but ain't no way we are going far from here. If/when we do move it will just be toward Fredrick so we can be closer to the action.


now you are talking!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Actually, when I look at the list, it's closer to 60... :mg:


I did actually miss one...so I get 43 rounds... 

I don't count FITA rounds, 15 target rounds, animal rounds or other shoots that aren't listed as a field or hunter round.... I don't know if the "Betty Sue" memorial or whatever other special shoot a club is doing is field or 3D if it isn't listed so I didn't count them. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

well, I've thought about it and I am pretty sure that the purple one will be making an appearance at 2 Rivers this weekend. Mayberry is close and convenient, but I would have been perfectly happy to shoot another half after shooting the round last weekend, so 15 targets at Mayberry just isn't going to cut it.. BG.. let me know when you plan to get there. I will also have to get an address so I can put it in my gps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> well, I've thought about it and I am pretty sure that the purple one will be making an appearance at 2 Rivers this weekend. Mayberry is close and convenient, but I would have been perfectly happy to shoot another half after shooting the round last weekend, so 15 targets at Mayberry just isn't going to cut it.. BG.. let me know when you plan to get there. I will also have to get an address so I can put it in my gps.


:chortle: Your done.....done gone and got hooked.

but I could have shot another half also. :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Your done.....done gone and got hooked.
> 
> but I could have shot another half also. :wink:


Yes.. my name is Todd, and I'm a fieldaholic...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well here you go field-a-holic

83 Dismal Hollow Road
Front Royal, VA 22630


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here you go field-a-holic
> 
> 83 Dismal Hollow Road
> Front Royal, VA 22630


Cool.. now I just need to find out when BG is getting there after abducting you and bringing you along.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I did actually miss one...so I get 43 rounds...
> 
> I don't count FITA rounds, 15 target rounds, animal rounds or other shoots that aren't listed as a field or hunter round.... I don't know if the "Betty Sue" memorial or whatever other special shoot a club is doing is field or 3D if it isn't listed so I didn't count them. :wink:


What.. animals ain't field?? I think I remember shooting them at Nats.. :set1_thinking:  :wink:

(but I'll give ya foam and FITA.. ) :chortle: :thumb:

and yes... Grimace.. :fish2:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Cool.. now I just need to find out when BG is getting there after abducting you and bringing you along.


well you could always "abduct" me....since you have to come down the beltway to 66......I am about 15 mins from the 66 exit that time of the morning :chortle:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Vnb*



IGluIt4U said:


> I'm a lot of things, but skeered ain't one of em.. :nono:
> 
> I road tripped last weekend.. too close to a city I try to stay away from... but.. only because MD didn't have any shoots.. but, now that the MD season is offishally beginning, I have to pay tribute to those awesome clubs that keep the sport thriving in our puny lil state.
> 
> Sunday I need to get some work done, or I'd be headin up to VNB to school Ultramag.. :chortle: :wink:


You shooting VNB on Sunday?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> What.. animals ain't field?? I think I remember shooting them at Nats.. :set1_thinking:  :wink:
> 
> (but I'll give ya foam and FITA.. ) :chortle: :thumb:
> 
> and yes... Grimace.. :fish2:


They are to a degree I guess.....but I am not gonna get exited about going to shoot 28 arrows....

If I say I am going to shoot field it's going to be a full 28 of field or hunter or a combo of the two


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Not nice*



IGluIt4U said:


> Guess I shouldn't post this then, eh?? :noidea: :lol:


Thats not nice:thumbs_do


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> You shooting VNB on Sunday?


I'd like to, but.. if I shoot MOB on Sat, I can't do Sunday too.. so I'm leaning towards the MOB on Sat schedule.. 


Brown Hornet said:


> They are to a degree I guess.....but I am not gonna get exited about going to shoot 28 arrows....
> 
> If I say I am going to shoot field it's going to be a full 28 of field or hunter or a combo of the two


Can't argue that.. a couple animal rounds a year is enough.. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Can't argue that.. a couple animal rounds a year is enough.. :lol: :thumb:


Heck if it isn't a states, Mids or Nationals.....more then likely I won't think about an animal round.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> Thats not nice:thumbs_do


I know.. but.... being the Field Archery Capital of the country, I gotta brag a lil.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck if it isn't a states, Mids or Nationals.....more then likely I won't think about an animal round.


Yep. that's three..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> well you could always "abduct" me....since you have to come down the beltway to 66......I am about 15 mins from the 66 exit that time of the morning :chortle:


I suppose I could do that if it is closer/more convenient for me to do it than BG.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I suppose I could do that if it is closer/more convenient for me to do it than BG.


Yea, probably, since he can just 'head south' from his house.. you gotta bend 'round the city.. Hornet ain't far from where we shot last weekend..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I suppose I could do that if it is closer/more convenient for me to do it than BG.


Would make my life a lot easier. It takes me about an hour and a half to get to 2 rivers, I would be adding another hour detour to get to the Hornet's nest. You would only have to detour a fraction of that.:thumbs_up

We'll figure on a time. We might have to shoot a 5some. My cousin is coming to try his hand in field.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Would make my life a lot easier. It takes me about an hour and a half to get to 2 rivers, I would be adding another hour detour to get to the Hornet's nest. You would only have to detour a fraction of that.:thumbs_up
> 
> We'll figure on a time. We might have to shoot a 5some. My cousin is coming to try his hand in field.


works for me.. just let me know..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> works for me.. just let me know..


I'll let you know tomorrow. You, and Hornet can make arrangements on that end. You just made my life a lot easier for Sunday. I don't mind drivin, but that saved me 4 hours off an already 3 hour drive. That might qualify you for a malikia


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow. You, and Hornet can make arrangements on that end. You just made my life a lot easier for Sunday. I don't mind drivin, but that saved me 4 hours off an already 3 hour drive. That might qualify you for a malikia


lol.. ok.. I will keep that in mind. I am going to have to start keeping notes on who owes me Malikai's.. so far you and Hinky each owe me one.. of course I don't know if I wanna shoot with Hinky, you make me look bad enough, he would just make me look plain pitiful.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. ok.. I will keep that in mind. I am going to have to start keeping notes on who owes me Malikai's.. so far you and Hinky each owe me one.. of course I don't know if I wanna shoot with Hinky, you make me look bad enough, he would just make me look plain pitiful.. lol


Yeah I shot with them last year with an abscess tooth, and I just felt stupid. I know I'm not a great shooter by any means, but I shot down right awful that week end. I think Hinky dropped like 5 or 6 points all week end. But we still had a blast so it was all good.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. ok.. I will keep that in mind. I am going to have to start keeping notes on who owes me Malikai's.. so far you and Hinky each owe me one.. of course I don't know if I wanna shoot with Hinky, you make me look bad enough, he would just make me look plain pitiful.. lol


he can hurt your feelings for sure....:chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> he can hurt your feelings for sure....:chortle:


I'm sure he can.. but hopefully I would learn a lot. I made some more parts for his string jig the other night. I'm hoping he gets to make my strings for my Rytera Alien in the next few days. I want to take that with me when BG and I go to the extravaganza, in case I decide to try and shoot a 3D round with it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm sure he can.. but hopefully I would learn a lot. I made some more parts for his string jig the other night. I'm hoping he gets to make my strings for my Rytera Alien in the next few days. I want to take that with me when BG and I go to the extravaganza, in case I decide to try and shoot a 3D round with it.


:thumb: that little scope you have on your S4 won't do you any favors on a 3D course,,,,so if your gonna put a scope on it go bigger :wink: I shot about 10-15arrows at some foam waiting on you guys last week.....my scope is awful for 3D I would hate to use that little one you have :fear:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: that little scope you have on your S4 won't do you any favors on a 3D course,,,,so if your gonna put a scope on it go bigger :wink: I shot about 10-15arrows at some foam waiting on you guys last week.....my scope is awful for 3D I would hate to use that little one you have :fear:


Well, the Alien is set up as a Hunter class rig with a Spott Hogg It right now. I've thought about changing it to a freestyle type setup, but I shoot it as well as I do my S4 right now, so staying in Hunter class may be a good thing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, the Alien is set up as a Hunter class rig with a Spott Hogg It right now. I've thought about changing it to a freestyle type setup, but I shoot it as well as I do my S4 right now, so staying in Hunter class may be a good thing.


are you gonna hunt with it?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> are you gonna hunt with it?


Don't know.. I've given it some thought. I've never hunted before, but may give it a try if somebody takes me since I don't have a clue.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll take you hunting. I love taking newbies, as long as I get to sit in the same tree, and watch. Nothing more exciting to me than watching someone shoot their first deer.

What time do you boys want to meet up on Sunday?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll take you hunting. I love taking newbies, as long as I get to sit in the same tree, and watch. Nothing more exciting to me than watching someone shoot their first deer.
> 
> What time do you boys want to meet up on Sunday?


That is fun 

I don't care....the earlier the better though 

It is a lot of fun to have to start over on your tuning job.....I just realized that I didn't lock my rest down all the way and my blade had started to rise :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is fun
> 
> I don't care....the earlier the better though
> 
> It is a lot of fun to have to start over on your tuning job.....I just realized that I didn't lock my rest down all the way and my blade had started to rise :doh:


I need to shoot my bow in tomorrow too. I got all the crap out of my sight and am just using a frosted lens with a 5/16" clear spot in it. I shot it in at 20 yards yesterday, and planned on shooting at 60 today to get a second mark for AM, but it was too windy. Time for Sunday isn't a big deal to me. Just as long as I have time to drive an hour and a half without having to get up ridiculously early.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll take you hunting. I love taking newbies, as long as I get to sit in the same tree, and watch. Nothing more exciting to me than watching someone shoot their first deer.
> 
> What time do you boys want to meet up on Sunday?


Works for me. If I decide to go for it, I will have to set up a stand somewhere and practice some ahead of time. I know you don't have to go very far off the ground, but I'm not good with heights! lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I need to shoot my bow in tomorrow too. I got all the crap out of my sight and am just using a frosted lens with a 5/16" clear spot in it. I shot it in at 20 yards yesterday, and planned on shooting at 60 today to get a second mark for AM, but it was too windy. Time for Sunday isn't a big deal to me. Just as long as I have time to drive an hour and a half without having to get up ridiculously early.


oh it was windy as crap today for sure......I am shooting tomorrow and have ZERO marks and no AM so I don't want to hear it :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh it was windy as crap today for sure......I am shooting tomorrow and have ZERO marks and no AM so I don't want to hear it :chortle:


lol... have fun with that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... have fun with that.


I didn't Have but a 20 and 40 really when I got to NORVA the other day.....I never have marks this time of the year :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh it was windy as crap today for sure......I am shooting tomorrow and have ZERO marks and no AM so I don't want to hear it :chortle:


I'll help ya along with a gentle.. :fish:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Works for me. If I decide to go for it, I will have to set up a stand somewhere and practice some ahead of time. I know you don't have to go very far off the ground, but I'm not good with heights! lol


Heck Jen shoots deer off the ground lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck Jen shoots deer off the ground lol.


That would be just my speed.. lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck Jen shoots deer off the ground lol.


I've probably killed as many on the ground as in the air.. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I've probably killed as many on the ground as in the air.. :wink:


I can't say I've killed "as many", but I have taken my share from ground level. I try to shoot at least 1 off the ground every year just for the added challenge.

I set Jen up on the ground 1 time this year, and she shot a buck. After that I couldn't keep her off the ground. Everytime we went out she wanted to hunt off the ground. We're going to go build a bunch of natural blinds this year for her to hunt from in the fall.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhmm.. well BG.. if you are offering, I may just have to take you up on it. I've always been curious about trying it, but wouldn't have a clue on field dressing a deer etc. I will have to start shooting my Alien more now.. lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll help ya along with a gentle.. :fish:


Damn dude....your pos-ta be my boy....and your gonna crack me in the eye wit a fish


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Damn dude....your pos-ta be my boy....and your gonna crack me in the eye wit a fish


Only if you forget to set your sight, or some similar lapse of routine.. :nod:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmm.. well BG.. if you are offering, I may just have to take you up on it. I've always been curious about trying it, but wouldn't have a clue on field dressing a deer etc. I will have to start shooting my Alien more now.. lol


Field dressing is easy....I am sure bubbleguts or whoever is with you will show you the ropes the first time :wink:

You don't need to shoot your Alien more....you need to shoot more period. There is no difference once you get it setup....heck it's not like your gonna be shooting 80 yds


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Only if you forget to set your sight, or some similar lapse of routine.. :nod:  :wink:


and I fully expect the same in return.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Only if you forget to set your sight, or some similar lapse of routine.. :nod:  :wink:





IGluIt4U said:


> and I fully expect the same in return.. :mg: :chortle:


Let me go grab a fish then 

If you get there before me make sure Ron puts us together..... Montigre can shoot with us if she doesn't have a group also. No crazy group for us this time like usual there :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Field dressing is easy....I am sure bubbleguts or whoever is with you will show you the ropes the first time :wink:
> 
> You don't need to shoot your Alien more....you need to shoot more period. There is no difference once you get it setup....heck it's not like your gonna be shooting 80 yds


Well, being set up is the operative word right now. Right now the limb bolts are backed way out on it because there is a nick in the string that worries me. But hunting season is a long way away so I am good. I would just want to brush up on the shorter bow, with shorter stabilizer, pins, and wrist strap release before going out after my first deer. I need no excuses if I miss, and don't want to just hurt something..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

A nick.....unless strands....notice I said strandS not strand :wink: is CUT your fine without backing the limbs off. A little nick isn't gonna cause the bow to blow just sitting there. Those strands are pretty darn strong :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Let me go grab a fish then
> 
> If you get there before me make sure Ron puts us together..... Montigre can shoot with us if she doesn't have a group also. No crazy group for us this time like usual there :doh:


Good thing we both forgot our fish today.. cause we'd both be smellin like em.. :fish:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good thing we both forgot our fish today.. cause we'd both be smellin like em.. :fish:  :wink:


No joke....:chortle: I gave away 12 points that would have got me :fish:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No joke....:chortle: I gave away 12 points that would have got me :fish:


Yep, and I had at least two first shots on target that I'd set my sight wrong on today.. :fish: :doh: :chortle:

But.. it was fun, weather was great, what's not to like? :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep, and I had at least two first shots on target that I'd set my sight wrong on today.. :fish: :doh: :chortle:
> 
> But.. it was fun, weather was great, what's not to like? :cheers:


The BUGS  :uzi:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The BUGS  :uzi:


That was a definite handicap.. for us all.. :nod: 

Think Nino washed his hair yet?? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We have to buy that boy a hat....

I don't know what it is about those things....every time the are bad at least one time during that round one one is going to fly into my eye while I am at full draw :doh: It happened to me at Nationals when Matty, X Hunter and I were shooting a practice round on Wed :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I had a great time with the guys and the Hooter Queen today at 2 Rivers....Great range :clap:

I have some pics....like anyone thought I wouldn't :wink:

first update is in my bow battle thread  the rest I will post tomorrow night in the field pic thread


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I had a great time with the guys and the Hooter Queen today at 2 Rivers....Great range :clap:
> 
> I have some pics....like anyone thought I wouldn't :wink:
> 
> first update is in my bow battle thread  the rest I will post tomorrow night in the field pic thread


Yes, but you were the Hooter Queen today...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

By the way, I looked into holster style bags for my good camera and gave some thought to carrying it through a round, but I think I will try a round or two with my slightly smaller,lighter,cheaper camera first. Not sure I want to lug my good camera through a round even though it would be fun to try and get some really good quality pics. I think it could have adverse affects on my shooting, and God knows I don't need any of those right now... lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would leave the big camera at home until you get the field routine down and all the stuff that goes with the game.


----------

